

Gaia for HTML5 — introducing Giga.js - shovemedia
https://github.com/shovemedia/GigaJS

======
shovemedia
If you remember the GAIA Flash framework, you remember what a timesaver it
could be for building rich sites that have nice transitions from page to page,
deep links, seo friendliness, etc

For those unfamiliar, this module wraps a state machine around the mechanics
of preloading, transitioning, and managing history in Flash-like, animated
sites.

I've missed this terribly in HTML5 [sic] and I finally decided to do something
about it.

Currently weighs in at about 100k minified ( _not_ gziped) and I think I can
improve that. This is pretty alpha at present, but I can't tell you how
excited I am to put this through the paces.

Questions, comments, and snide remarks welcome as always.

